# Applications > Dveloppement 2D, 3D et Jeux > Moteurs 3D >  Blender es-ce un bon choix pour la programmation d'un jeu-vido?

## punkd

Bonjour,
Aprs pas mal de recherche de part et d'autre, j'ai finalement tranch pour opter pour une association Blender+Python afin de programmer un jeu-vido.
Ma question est cependant simple: es-ce un bon choix?

J'ai beaucoup entendu parler de Java en tant que langage privilgi (aprs le C++) pour cela et je voudrais si je fais fausse route en ne l'ayant pas pris, ou si je me complique la vie avec Python.

Merci par avance de vtre attention.

----------


## Saintux

Bonjours  toi  :;): 

Personnellement je pense que le python est un trs bon choix pour programmer quoi que ce soit, mme si gnralement toute la partie 3D d'un jeu devra tre faite en C++ ( mais ce n'est pas obligatoire).

Quand  utiliser le moteur 3D de Blender...a dpends de ton projet. Je ne l'ai pas essay et je n'en ai que vaguement entendu parler mais je te conseillerai plutt des moteurs dans le genre panda3D ou Soya. 
Si tu compte faire un 'gros' jeu tout beau tout plein je te suggrerai Ogre + python-ogre  ::): 

Maintenant, attends l'avis de professionnels, mon avis n'tant pas forcment le plus juste  :;):

----------


## punkd

Merci beaucoup en tout cas pour ta rponse et tes propositions.
Enfaite, moi ce que j'en attends, c'est pas forcment un jeu de qualit top top (bien qu'tant perfectionniste). Ce que je veux c'est 0 limites dans la programmation de celui-ci.
Par exemple: pour commencer, j'avais entendu parler de trucs comme "GameMaker" ou "RPGMaker", des trucs de cration basique. J'suis all voir ce que a donnait et c'tait super restreint. Oui tu cres des jeux avec, mais tous se ressembleront. "RPG-Maker" a carrment dj des graphismes tout prts quoi!
Moi je veux juste pouvoir crer tranquillement mon IA, mon mode de jeu, mes graphismes... Aprs bon, je ne demande pas forcment  ce que ce soit parfait tout de suite (puis je suis seul donc, autant y aller pas  pas! lol) mais je demande quand mme une certaine libert d'action.
Enfin voil, tout a pour dire que je n'avais pas encore entendu parler de ton association Python+Ogre. Il faudra que je me renseigne l dessus.
La mienne je me suis rendu compte que c'tait plus une association pour crer des animations 3D etc.
Merci encore en tout cas Saintux.

----------


## plegat

> La mienne je me suis rendu compte que c'tait plus une association pour crer des animations 3D etc.


Du tout.
Python est le langage de script de Blender, c'est normal qu'il soit utilis avec le game engine. Mais il n'est en gnral pas utilis pour les animations (sauf dans certains scripts). Il faut bien sparer la partie "game" de la partie "modlisation" dans Blender, a va ensemble (surtout quand tu veux modliser tes objets pour ton jeu), mais ce n'est pas obligatoirement li. D'ailleurs ceux qui trempent d'un ct  fond vont rarement de l'autre ct... difficile d'tre  la fois un cador en python et une bte de modlisation organique! 

L'avantage du Blender Game Engine (BGE pour les intimes), c'est que tu peux programmer pas mal de choses avec les briques logiques (genre "quand mon personne arrive l, a ouvre une porte l, un monstre sort et lui latte la tte!"). Tu rajoutes ensuite ta couche en python si ncessaire si les briques ne peuvent pas faire ce que tu veux. Ou tu te fais tout en python si tu est motiv.
En prime tu as toute une partie physique, donc pas la peine de rajouter un moteur, c'est intgr.
L'inconvnient, c'est que c'est du python, et que ce n'est pas hyper optimis encore... donc a peut tre lent (surtout si tu codes comme un sagouin!). Mais a a dj t amlior dans la dernire version.
Et le gros inconvnient, c'est Blender... avec tout ce que a veut dire (le allergiques de l'interface qui ne ressemble pas  un clicodrome windows se reconnaitront  :;): )

Deux petits liens:
Yo Frankie! (il y a aussi une version Crystal Space)
Introduction to the game engine

A mon avis, pour dbuter, c'est pas mal... rien ne t'empche ensuite de passer  de l'artillerie plus lourde.
Faut voir ce que tu veux faire...

----------


## punkd

Bah enfaite, je ne recherche rien de trs compliqu. Si je me lance directe dans une association aussi "complexe" (pour moi en tout cas), c'est pas forcment pour en esprer des graphiques poustouflants ou un truc du genre! (du moins pas dans un premier temps)
Je veux avoir la libert de commencer assez bas, puis de pouvoir facilement faire voluer le jeu. 
Je reprends l'exemple d'un programme tel "RPG-Maker"; aucune volution n'est envisageable. Moi je veux me lancer l-dedans, et qu'en parallle, le jeu ainsi que ses graphismes et son gaming volue avec mes connaissances.

Quoi qu'il en soit, je te dis un grand merci plegat. Ton lien me sera d'une grande utilit je pense.

----------


## oxyde356

Si tu veux un langage simple pour commencer  programmer des jeux video je te conseille le BlitzBasic. Ce langage est vraiment trs simple (parfait pour commencer) et trs orient jeux video. En quelques ligne tu fais un pong, c'est vraiment trs simple, une ligne pour initialiser ta fentre, une ligne pour charger une image, une autre pour l'afficher enfin bref du simple. Tu peux faire des trucs assez chouette avec ce langage tu n'as pas vraiment de limitations sauf au niveau performances ou a n'galera biensur jamais un C++/DirectX loin de l mais a c'est normal  ::D: 
Ce langage possde une "extension" permettant de faire de la 3D et qui se nomme ... Blitz3D, il possde nativement des loaders de diffrents formats 3D, des fonctions de gestion de la collision, enfaite ce "langage" contient dj un moteur 3D que tu peux utiliser si tu le souhaite et qui est vraiment trs trs simple  comprendre.
Voil le lien vers le site officiel, tu y trouvera tout ce qu'il faut pour dmarrer, et puis il y a de chouettes exemples ^^ :
http://www.blitzbasic.com/

----------


## punkd

Alors l tu sembles m'avoir fait dcouvert un petit truc bien prometteur trs chre oxyde356!  ::mrgreen:: 
Je vais examiner ce langage de plus prs mais en ayant jet un rapide coup d'il sur ton lien, le rendu semble tout  fait satisfaisant (surtout pour un premier jeu) et cela pourrait donc tre un parfait moyen pour moi de dbuter l-dedans.
Merci infiniment!!

----------


## benicourt

Je trouve que le BGE (Blender Game Engine) est un excellent choix pour crer un premier jeu vido : il est d'accs relativement facile, il y a pas mal de tutos, et aussi de nombreuses ressources disponibles. C'est surtout un moteur trs polyvalent. 
Je lisais un peu plus haut qu'on opposait C et Python : oui, c'est vrai que la partie "affichage 3D et optimisations", c'est mieux en langage compil comme le C/C++. C'est le cas de Blender d'ailleurs. Par contre, la programmation du jeu se fait :
Au travers des briques logiques (aussi rapide que le C, ou presque)Au travers de python (moins rapide, mais plus facile  modifier et  maintenir)
Il y a d'autres moteurs sympas comme Unity, UDK ou CryEngine qui sont galement accessibles depuis peu, mais j'aime beaucoup ce cot polyvalent du BGE, le fait que le modeleur soit intgr, qu'on ne passe pas par des exports, etc. 
Voil, ce n'est que mon avis, mais j'ai boss sur plusieurs projets de jeu et je trouve qu'on fait de trs bons jeux pro avec le BGE.

----------

